
Being More Than “Just the Programmer” - joeyespo
http://prog21.dadgum.com/224.html
======
yumaikas
This is a thing that I've (somewhat counterintuitively) seen discussed in my
Software Engineering degree quite a lot, the idea that there is this divide
between "programmers" that just implement things, and Architects or Designers,
who actually come up with the idea.

As a programmer and software developer that spends a lot of time trying to
think of other factors beyond the technical, but who respects the code a _lot_
, this has bothered me. Respect for the code is born from the fact that it is
the only thing that will give you a hope of having a correct understanding of
a program, as documentation can easily fall out of date.

I do wonder about getting involved in technology arguments. 99% of the time,
I'd agree (though I will joke about vim being superior), but there aren't any
technological arguments worth having? Not even a "what are the tradeoffs
between X and Y for Z use case" discussion?

~~~
yawaramin
I think Hague is differentiating between _discussions_ at the end of which you
will collectively reach and implement a decision and _arguments_ in which no
decision will be reached and no one will benefit from 'winning' because in any
case no one was going to be influenced by either side of the argument.

